# % of threads in this forum started by women



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Does it strike anyone else as odd that something like 80% of the threads in this subforum are started by women?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I've noticed that it's a bit lopsided, but always chalked it up to the fact that women struggle to understand their men as much as men struggle to understand their women.

That, and the fact they tend to want to talk more.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I've noticed that it's a bit lopsided, but always chalked it up to the fact that women struggle to understand their men as much as men struggle to understand their women.
> 
> That, and the fact they tend to want to talk more.


women like to talk??? 

man, I learn something new on here daily.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

GTdad said:


> I've noticed that it's a bit lopsided, but always chalked it up to the fact that women struggle to understand their men as much as men struggle to understand their women.
> 
> That, and the fact *they tend to want to talk more.*


:lol: Who? Us?


:rofl:

I definitely think women post here more to try to figure out this thing called "male species".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Really? I never noticed


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I've noticed quite a few threads in the Ladies' section which are started by men... What's up with that????


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You asked for it now.

:rofl:


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

I post here because I want the male perspective. I'm not trying to intrude on the male page. I just don't want to get opinions from women about questions about men. Sorry guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

fallen_angel said:


> I post here because I want the male perspective. I'm not trying to intrude on the male page. I just don't want to get opinions from women about questions about men. Sorry guys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No apologies necessary! We're here to learn from each other.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

How better to find about men than to ask men themselves?


----------



## DjangoJr (Jan 8, 2013)

lol i cant tell who is who yet


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, there are lots of men on this site who are really good at discussing how they feel about stuff and why they feel that way. Something my darling husband is less good at. So that's why I find it useful.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Saki said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that something like 80% of the threads in this subforum are started by women?


Nope not at all. 

They'll even stop and ask for directions too.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Now if women try to start answering questions for men that are geared toward men then it would be well weird...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've learned more about my husband from the men here than I have in 21 years of being married. He's not the open kind. I think what better way to learn about men than from men.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Sometimes though it depends on what you are asking when asking the other gender. If it's something personal you may get a general consensus or you may be get answers all over the place. Sometimes you are just more confused when you get the answers. A male poster went to the ladies forum and posted about what makes a man a good lover. He quickly realized it's everything you do and everything you don't do. Case by case.


----------

